# Fettgehalt-Tabelle



## Baldur (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich - als auf-die-Figur-achtender-Angler - suche eine Tabelle oder Liste (ich glaube, im Blinker einst eine gesehen zu haben), in der die Fische (v.a. Seefische wären klasse) nach Fettgehalt aufgelistet sind - schon klar, dass Aal und Makrele ganz vorne sind, aber bei den restlichen Fischen interessierts mich halt auch. Hat jemand so etwas? 

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Baldur


----------



## Lök81 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fettgehalt-Tabelle*

Nicht direkt ne Liste, aber hier kannste den Fisch eingeben und bekommst ein Ergebnis, welches oftmals auch verschiedene Zubereitungsformen umfasst.
http://kalorientabelle.tv/kalorientabelle.html


----------



## mariophh (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fettgehalt-Tabelle*

interssante tabelle...

etwas merkwürdig finde ich jedoch folgende Angabe:

Zander frisch fritiert mit Küchenabfall100 g43 kcal180 kjoule


klingt irgendwie wenig verlockend... |kopfkrat


----------



## Lök81 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fettgehalt-Tabelle*



mariophh schrieb:


> interssante tabelle...
> 
> etwas merkwürdig finde ich jedoch folgende Angabe:
> 
> ...




LoL. Das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Ich denke, dass mit dem "Küchenabfall" sind die Fische "so wie sie sind" mit Innereien und Schuppen. Etwas Praxisfern, aber so erstellt man halt Nahrungs/ Energiekreisläufe...


----------



## som (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fettgehalt-Tabelle*

http://www.ti5.tu-harburg.de/Staff/Lamers/kochen/ABCFisch.htm


----------

